# Law or etiquette



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Passed a yak in the back county yesterday and the guy got real upset I didn’t slow to an idle before passing. Stopped to ask what the issue was as we were in a really small skiff, and ran probably 30-40 yards around him. He said it was the law to idle past any self propelled vessel. He was hard paddling towards his launch not fishing. Just curious if this is a law or just etiquette?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If that were true then anyone running the intracoastal would slam on the brakes for the yakkers near the mangroves. 
I've seen plenty on how you are responsible for the wake, and it's effects, you boat makes. As well as right of way issues, anchored boat privileges, boats under sail, larger less maneuverable vessels......
I've never seen an all encompassing reg on having to idle past paddlers. I could be wrong.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

So I fish the backwaters of Tampa in my skiff every weekend but I also have a kayak and take that out every now and then. I would much rather a skiff just cruise past me and be gone in a few seconds then slow down and wake me out for 5 minutes as they idle past me. As long as your at a safe distance I think you stay on plane and keep it moving and I think 90% of paddlers would agree.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

My experience with close contact between kayaking and skiffs...and I’ve been in both....happens on the Buttonwood Canal. Slowing to idle as you pass kayakers and canoeists is just the polite thing to do in my opinion....no matter the law. Granted the canal is much tighter than what you described....but still...unless it’s an emergency, I’m just not in that big of a hurry. Im guessing kayaker dude probably could have been a bit more tactful in voicing his displeasure as well.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Agreed, I always figured it was equitte. 

Now maybe we can have the kayakers agree to not paddle within 100 yards of a poling skiff too. They don't spook fish g that much but when there are a whole heard of them they don't help.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Boat on plane makes less wake than one at fast idle.


----------



## Fairweather (Aug 17, 2020)

I fished for years out of a yak and now I have a skiff. I agree about a boat on plane creating less wake. The only thing I found puzzling is why someone would pass me within 20 yards inside my drift and sometimes crossing my line when there was 10 miles of deep, open water on the other side of me. The only time I got really upset, though, was when some bozo on a jet ski came within about 10 feet of me intentionally trying to swamp me.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

To add to what I said earlier, I always slow down if passing a boat fishing in a narrow canal. But if in more open water and I can swing wide around them, I keep it on plane.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

In canals or bayous I always slow down and give them a wide pass in open waters. It is frustrating when they paddle up on you while your catching fish.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Considering that kayakers can be some of the rudest, most entitled people on the water it's amazing anyone slows for them. It's not a law, but it's considered polite.

If they were more polite it'd be easier to accommodate them.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Folks, if you want to know what the law is, the absolute worst thing you can do is ask the question on an internet forum. You'll get the "My grampaw always said.....", the "My mama's cellmate's cousin's brother dated a guy who knew someone whose uncle said......", the "I 've been stopped by 237 Game Wardens and they never gave me a ticket for that.......", and so on and so forth stories. Seldom will you receive a definitive, correct response. If you want to know what the law is, look up the actual statute. I have no idea what state the OP lives in, but I'm sure the regulations are accessible online. "I read it on the interweb" is not a legal defense. I've laughed many times over "The Game Warden / Trooper / Officer told me....." posts that were waaaaaay off base. Some people have problems with memory. Some with comprehension. And some just make shit up to support their skewed viewpoint. Please, do yourself a favor and look up the statute. Because for every officer you encounter who will overlook most minor infractions, there is another one who has memorized the book and who keeps score. And if you're ever involved in litigation over an accident, the opposing attorneys will pounce on every infraction they can find.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Navigational rules as I read them require safe passage at safe speeds. have not read any rule that states overtaking a self propelled vessel requires idle speed. Specific no wake or slow signified areas, channels do require observance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NealXB2003 said:


> Boat on plane makes less wake than one at fast idle.


Damn it’s good to see someone has some sense on here...haha


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm convinced that the people who pass 100 rpm under planing speed are the same people who turn their hazards on in the rain.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> I'm convinced that the people who pass 100 rpm under planing speed are the same people who turn their hazards on in the rain.


Or the drunk googan in the huge deep v that runs the boat on half plane thinking he’s doing everyone a favor but in fact is throwing the largest wake possible. There are some folks that need to be euthanized.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> 🤬


You’re one of the guys always crying about boat wakes while paddling your Tupperware. I used to fish and paddle a kayak on the coast for over eight years and I never had a boater make a wake that bothered me. That’s the price we pay for being on the water in a tiny boat. Learn how to handle your craft in all conditions. 
When I’m fishing one area next to the ship channel I have to watch how I anchor and make sure when a super tanker is approaching that I get in my boat, pull the anchor, crank up and point the bow into the big wake that it throws. That is the price I pay for fishing that area in my 17’ skiff, it’s not the tanker’s issue.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> The only reason that I reply is to make sure that boaters like you remember to observe the law! You can and would be held responsible for any damage and injuries resulting from inappropriate operation of a motorized vessel! You like to come off as a bad ass, you’re the type of boater that creates all this friction! I‘ve held a U.S.C.G. Captains license for over 20 years, I’m pretty sure that I “know how to handle a craft in all conditions “! 😂Know the laws!


You’re a karen, plain and simple.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Not a specific law in regards to a self propelled vessel, but motorized vessels are responsible by law for any damage or injury caused by their wakes.


I know that's what the law says. In application, I believe it typically references damage to moored boats and shorelines in no wake zones. In unrestricted areas, negligent boating laws are generally applied and much more vague.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Don't you think that if you swamped a canoe, kayak, or some small skiff due to operational negligence and someone drowned, that there would be liability?


If I'm doing doughnuts around him, sure. 
If I pass 100 yards away under normal operating conditions and the canoe captain fails to turn his bow into the wake, many would argue he failed to maintain control of his craft. It would be hard to make the case that the boater was negligent.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I've had 'yaks and jon boats, neither very stable in the water. But I understood their limitations. If I was concerned about getting swamped and losing tackle or being injured, I didn't go. I had just as much right to fish that water as that 200hp bass boat, but I had better sense than to risk it. A law won't save you, even if you're right. 
A man has got to know his limitations.


----------



## moZigOoNin4lYfe (Aug 16, 2019)

This is not a law in Fl. I see it as riding your bicycle on the road. You understand the risk you are taking. Exercise all of the necessary precautions to stay as close to the shoulder as possible, being fully aware and accepting of being overtaken by larger, faster vehicles, as well as dealing with the hazardous conditions they may create as a byproduct. Even around blind corners, over hilltops, etc.........It's the nature of the beast. Deal with it. I've blown by many a yakker in narrow, winding, shallow creeks that has flipped me the bird on my way by. My time is extremely valuable, and I'm not willing to come off plane on a stretch of water that would require me to pole for an hour to get back up just to be considerate. They'll get over it! 🤘🤘


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smackmedaddy said:


> Personally, if I see kayakers I try to throw a wake....if you can’t afford a boat you shouldn’t be fishing around boats


Nice try. Reported you for impersonating my account asshole.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> Don't you think that if you swamped a canoe, kayak, or some small skiff due to operational negligence and someone drowned, that there would be liability?


Stop being a karen, no one cares.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

jackson man said:


> The only reason that I reply is to make sure that boaters like you remember to observe the law! You can and would be held responsible for any damage and injuries resulting from inappropriate operation of a motorized vessel! You like to come off as a bad ass, you’re the type of boater that creates all this friction! I‘ve held a U.S.C.G. Captains license for over 20 years, I’m pretty sure that I “know how to handle a craft in all conditions “! 😂Know the laws!


I'm pretty sure you are very sure you are right about everything as are all liberals.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I think it’s hilarious how Jet Skiers, Skiff owners and kayakers all hate each other.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

You are responsible for your wake and any damage that it causes to the kayaker. But beyond that it is simple courtesy to other boaters to slow down if your wake is going to cause them problems. If I am in a narrow area where I have to pass near a paddler, or even a small skiff I always bring the boat down to idle till I pass them. I hope that they will do the same when I am fishing.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah this "stuff" stays in the off topic section all right.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

jackson man said:


> I’m not sure if you run a motorized vessel but I think that it’s useful if you are aware of the laws! Why does everything that some people have a problem with, turn political? Go fishing!


Yes, knowledge of the laws, common sense and etiquette are all great. 

Not sure if you realize you come across as a pompous ass.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> You are responsible for your wake and any damage that it causes to the kayaker. But beyond that it is simple courtesy to other boaters to slow down if your wake is going to cause them problems. If I am in a narrow area where I have to pass near a paddler, or even a small skiff I always bring the boat down to idle till I pass them. I hope that they will do the same when I am fishing.


Slowing down is usually a bigger pain in the ass than staying on plane with the resulting small wake. Distance yourself as appropriate and get on by. If you drop to displacement speed and creep by, good for you. I see almost no one do that. Displacement speed or haul ass if you find yourself passing me thank you very much.

If you are driving some big offshore boat that always puts out a big wake, know your equipment and do what you would want someone to do when passing you with a large boat.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Mark H said:


> Slowing down is usually a bigger pain in the ass than staying on plane with the resulting small wake. Distance yourself as appropriate and get on by. If you drop to displacement speed and creep by, good for you. I see almost no one do that. Displacement speed or haul ass if you find yourself passing me thank you very much.
> 
> If you are driving some big offshore boat that always puts out a big wake, know your equipment and do what you would want someone to do when passing you with a large boat.


I do it out of courtesy and to try and set a good example. Others can do what they want, I am not in such a hurry that I cannot slow down.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Why is this so difficult? With good distance and a moderate plane speed. It is a non factor. It’s pretty simple. 

I own kayaks and enjoy it but you won’t catch me out in the high traffic boating lanes bitching about boat traffic. It happens here in Texas a lot, kinda like the cyclist that get out in traffic and expect all life to halt for their joyride. 

Know where you are, where you launch and keep your head up, make good decisions. Nobody is responsible for their own dumbass anymore it seems.


----------



## markp1958 (Jan 11, 2021)

Fairweather said:


> I fished for years out of a yak and now I have a skiff. I agree about a boat on plane creating less wake. The only thing I found puzzling is why someone would pass me within 20 yards inside my drift and sometimes crossing my line when there was 10 miles of deep, open water on the other side of me. The only time I got really upset, though, was when some bozo on a jet ski came within about 10 feet of me intentionally trying to swamp me.


Reminds me of a time I was cruising in my old highsider not a care in the world. Suddenly 2 jet skis passed me from behind one port and one starboard less than 10' away going wot. Scared the crap out of me I'm sure they got a good laugh at my expense. Wish I could have met them at the ramp.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

jackson man said:


> Some of us come across as “pompous asses” and some just plain ignorant! So how is it that you start with the “liberal” sh.t and I’m the ass?


Couldn't say. I don't know you personally.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I do it out of courtesy and to try and set a good example. Others can do what they want, I am not in such a hurry that I cannot slow down.


To displacement speed? If not you are feeling good about yourself and I'm saying bad things about your judgement if it's me you're passing.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

I Am The Law! 

Is that or is that not Joesferatu on the album cover?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I have never had a kayaker paddle up on me before, but I always slow to idle in Buttonwood going around them. Out in the open I just go way around. I watch this guy on youtube call Keywest Kayak Fishing or something like that and he makes me want to trade my skiff for a kayak. 

You want to see people get in your face, I went bass fishing the other day due to crap weather. Those guys will trolling motor to like 50 feet from you like your not there. You could literally cast on their boat.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

I personally think it's funny that a guy named Snowball started this downhill law VS etiquette slide.

"All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others." 

I think kayaker's think they're more equal because of their small stature. 
I also think they're trying to out micro the micro-skiffers.

Stay outta my wake!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

jackson man said:


> Steve really puts in the time. He gave me some help when I was down in KW last year.


"Another beautiful day in the Florida keys!" For some reason it seems like he can just sit on top of the fish. Its probably just the bait fishing.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Smackmedaddy said:


> Your daily smack talk
> 
> sir, you should not be impersonating my account, reported....


Is this some kind of bipolar bullshit?


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Mark H said:


> To displacement speed? If not you are feeling good about yourself and I'm saying bad things about your judgement if it's me you're passing.


 Idle speed


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I slow down for kayakers if there isn't enough room to go by by like 20-50 yards. Really only applicable in creeks, if there are channel markers I don't slow down.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

One of the issues is kayakers want you to slow down but they don't stop paddling. If I am moving in the same direction as a kayaker and I slow to down to minimum wake and they keep paddling, it takes me a long time to pass him, like to semi trucks in the interstate and one is passing at 56 mph and the one is passing is doing 55. So I end up have to speed up (more wake) to get around them. If they want me to slow down, they should stop paddling. If a kayak is stopped fishing and I can't go way around them, then I slow down.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

If it's an area I can by law haul ass in and I can pass at a safe enough distance, that's exactly what I do. If I'm going to wake the hell out of them because it's a tight creek, then I will always slow down. Like most, I fished out of a yak for years before getting a skiff. I never expected people to slow down for me. If you cant navigate over a few wakes you shouldn't be out there.

I have more problems with kayaks plugging up the boat ramps around here than anything. They typically take longer than any skiff. Unfortunately, the boat ramp is where my patience doesn't really shine.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jackson man said:


> Some of us come across as “pompous asses” and some just plain ignorant! So how is it that you start with the “liberal” sh.t and I’m the ass?


My guess is it’s hereditary


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Padre said:


> One of the issues is kayakers want you to slow down but they don't stop paddling. If I am moving in the same direction as a kayaker and I slow to down to minimum wake and they keep paddling, it takes me a long time to pass him, like to semi trucks in the interstate and one is passing at 56 mph and the one is passing is doing 55. So I end up have to speed up (more wake) to get around them. If they want me to slow down, they should stop paddling. If a kayak is stopped fishing and I can't go way around them, then I slow down.


This drives me crazy and your exactly right. It happens all the time. 
Most kayakers these days remind me of the old bicyclist you see all over the roads... Don't know their own laws or have any etiquette, but expect special treatment.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

moZigOoNin4lYfe said:


> This is not a law in Fl. I see it as riding your bicycle on the road. You understand the risk you are taking. Exercise all of the necessary precautions to stay as close to the shoulder as possible, being fully aware and accepting of being overtaken by larger, faster vehicles, as well as dealing with the hazardous conditions they may create as a byproduct. Even around blind corners, over hilltops, etc.........It's the nature of the beast. Deal with it. I've blown by many a yakker in narrow, winding, shallow creeks that has flipped me the bird on my way by. My time is extremely valuable, and I'm not willing to come off plane on a stretch of water that would require me to pole for an hour to get back up just to be considerate. They'll get over it! 🤘🤘


This most certainly is a law in Florida.

You might want to take a safe boating course to educate yourself. But with this attitude I am pretty sure you will not because you already know the laws, rules and etiquette while on the water.


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

With all this discussion it still seems like it’s just etiquette rather than law. 

As a cyclist I definitely understand the impact of motor vs non motorized sharing the same spaces. With that said cyclists tend to be a lot like some of the kayaks described and sometimes over do the amount of “right of way” they have been given. When big group rides are on busy roads your just asking for trouble and some cyclists refuse to understand that. 

I will continue to treat others as I wish to be treated, with respect and courtesy....however I will not be chastised by some guy who thinks they own the water yelling laws that I don’t think exist. Tight lines spring is just around the corner!


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

That reminds me of a biker story. This happened to a friend of mine. He was on the way to meet me at the launch. There's a long narrow windy two lane road that leads to one of the popular launches. Speed limit is 55 and there's always a lot of trucks/ boats on that road. My buddy topped a hill and there were a couple bicyclists riding two- wide and a car coming the other direction so he couldn't take the oncoming lane. He jammed on his brakes and laid on the horn. Probably would have Jack- knifed if it hadn't been for good trailer brakes. One biker fell in line behind the other and the oncoming car passed. As my buddy passed the bikers, the one that was riding in the middle of the road originally was visibly pissed off (I guess about the horn blowing). He waved a one finger salute and whipped back to the middle of the road as soon as the truck bumper cleared him. But apparently he didn't see or account for the boat trailer.... which as you know, follows right behind the truck.... and wiped his azz out.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I feel like I can kind of relate to being a kayaker being passed by a skiff by equating it to a 55+' yacht or trawler passing me in my skiff. I don't expect them to slow down as they pass me, whether I'm on plane or fishing a shoreline. Sure, they piss me off, but my boat is equipped to safely handle their wake, same as a paddlecraft should be equipped to safely handle the wake of an ~18' flats skiff in a creek. That said, I slow down to be courteous if I am passing a kayak in a tight creek. If it's a wide creek or one with a lot of traffic, yeah, I send it.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

I slow down for the kayaks (heavy tourist population) and for the old(er) guys anchored on the edge of the channel. I fish the marsh and oyster flats in a kayak these days as I hate people  but still cruise around in the bay boat. I equate the folks speeding by the kayak to the guy in the bayliner waking the guy poling the edge of the flat....with a couple miles of water available.
I have been waked up into the oysters by a guy flying out of a narrow twisting creek. If he slowed he was stuck, which happened. He absolutely did not have control of his boat with limited visibility. Tide was falling fast.... we did discuss the issue.


----------



## Cork (Sep 10, 2020)

I thought kayaks were built to handle class 5 whitewater rapids?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

The law is you are responsible for your own wake. As long as you didn't hurt anyone or cause damage to his vessel your fine.

Sail boaters under power get mad same as kayakers


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Truth>feelings


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

fjmaverick said:


> The law is you are responsible for your own wake.


This gets thrown around way too much. It's not universally true.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> This gets thrown around way too much. It's not universally true.


It happens though

There was a sight seeing dinner boat here that had an older passenger fall and break a hip. The insurance company went after a local head boat trying to claim the injury was caused by the head boat passing them and throwing a wake. It was all bs and I think the fishing boat was fine but it is something that happens.

Another one that gets posted online a lot is law enforcement vessels running near marinas and banging up tied up boats


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Idle speed


Idle speed may or may not be above displacement speed for any given boat. 

The really annoying thing people with good intentions do is slow down just before they get to you while the wake moves forward and to the side at an angle with you getting the worst of it as the wake made as the hull transitioned from planing to mushing reaches the small boat. If it's me, and you aren't big boy, just haul ass on by and you are a brief presence with a small wake.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

fjmaverick said:


> Another one that gets posted online a lot is law enforcement vessels running near marinas and banging up tied up boats


Saw one of them kill two pelicans blowing down a channel near a boat ramp/marina near Corpus Christi. Rolled the boats and rocked the pelicans.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

NealXB2003 said:


> That reminds me of a biker story. This happened to a friend of mine. He was on the way to meet me at the launch. There's a long narrow windy two lane road that leads to one of the popular launches. Speed limit is 55 and there's always a lot of trucks/ boats on that road. My buddy topped a hill and there were a couple bicyclists riding two- wide and a car coming the other direction so he couldn't take the oncoming lane. He jammed on his brakes and laid on the horn. Probably would have Jack- knifed if it hadn't been for good trailer brakes. One biker fell in line behind the other and the oncoming car passed. As my buddy passed the bikers, the one that was riding in the middle of the road originally was visibly pissed off (I guess about the horn blowing). He waved a one finger salute and whipped back to the middle of the road as soon as the truck bumper cleared him. But apparently he didn't see or account for the boat trailer.... which as you know, follows right behind the truck.... and wiped his azz out.


 

These days that sounds like a good way to experience road rage. Some people aren't that stable and a cyclist doesn't have much in the way of defense.


----------



## moZigOoNin4lYfe (Aug 16, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> This most certainly is a law in Florida.
> 
> You might want to take a safe boating course to educate yourself. But with this attitude I am pretty sure you will not because you already know the laws, rules and etiquette while on the water.


You must mean like the one I took when I was 16, twenty one years ago so my old man would let me start operating my 1st skiff? Yes, as I recall it is law that a motorized vessel must give "right of way" to an unmotorized vessel. However, the exception to this law is actually the polar opposite. When a motorized vessel is operating in a narrow channel or inlet, the unmotorized vessel MUST GIVE WAY to the motorized vessel if the motorized vessel will likely run aground if required to give way. Furthermore, whether or not the kayaker is in a motorized or non-motorized kayak, if a larger motorized vessel is hauling balls and does not show signs of altering course, the navigation rules require the kayak to take all necessary means to avoid a collision. 

Look, I don't intentionally look to swamp kayakers to be a dick, and I also respect and avoid them when they're fishing. But if there happens to be one taking a Sunday morning cruise down the middle of main backchannel highway while I'm running, sorry for their luck. 

When I'm on my kayak, you better bet your balls I'm hugging the interior shorelines of winding creeks to ensure my safety and wellbeing, knowing damn well a skiff will be sliding around the same corner at any given moment. And I damn sure don't expect them to slow down.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

moZigOoNin4lYfe said:


> You must mean like the one I took when I was 16, twenty one years ago so my old man would let me start operating my 1st skiff? Yes, as I recall it is law that a motorized vessel must give "right of way" to an unmotorized vessel. However, the exception to this law is actually the polar opposite. When a motorized vessel is operating in a narrow channel or inlet, the unmotorized vessel MUST GIVE WAY to the motorized vessel if the motorized vessel will likely run aground if required to give way. Furthermore, whether or not the kayaker is in a motorized or non-motorized kayak, if a larger motorized vessel is hauling balls and does not show signs of altering course, the navigation rules require the kayak to take all necessary means to avoid a collision.
> 
> Look, I don't intentionally look to swamp kayakers to be a dick, and I also respect and avoid them when they're fishing. But if there happens to be one taking a Sunday morning cruise down the middle of main backchannel highway while I'm running, sorry for their luck.
> 
> When I'm on my kayak, you better bet your balls I'm hugging the interior shorelines of winding creeks to ensure my safety and wellbeing, knowing damn well a skiff will be sliding around the same corner at any given moment. And I damn sure don't expect them to slow down.


Huzzah! Harrumph!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

moZigOoNin4lYfe said:


> You must mean like the one I took when I was 16, twenty one years ago so my old man would let me start operating my 1st skiff? Yes, as I recall it is law that a motorized vessel must give "right of way" to an unmotorized vessel. However, the exception to this law is actually the polar opposite. When a motorized vessel is operating in a narrow channel or inlet, the unmotorized vessel MUST GIVE WAY to the motorized vessel if the motorized vessel will likely run aground if required to give way. Furthermore, whether or not the kayaker is in a motorized or non-motorized kayak, if a larger motorized vessel is hauling balls and does not show signs of altering course, the navigation rules require the kayak to take all necessary means to avoid a collision.
> 
> Look, I don't intentionally look to swamp kayakers to be a dick, and I also respect and avoid them when they're fishing. But if there happens to be one taking a Sunday morning cruise down the middle of main backchannel highway while I'm running, sorry for their luck.
> 
> When I'm on my kayak, you better bet your balls I'm hugging the interior shorelines of winding creeks to ensure my safety and wellbeing, knowing damn well a skiff will be sliding around the same corner at any given moment. And I damn sure don't expect them to slow down.


Damn that just makes too much sense, especially for karens like mike parker AKA jackson ma’am.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Damn that just makes too much sense, especially for karens like mike parker AKA jackson ma’am.


Watch it there! Smackmommy69, Smackmedaddy53, and all the others that “look up to you” are tiring of all the attention that you’ve given me! Why aren’t you getting ready for the Texas secession?😂


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> Watch it there! Smackmommy69, Smackmedaddy53, and all the others that “look up to you” are tiring of all the attention that you’ve given me! Why aren’t you getting ready for the Texas secession?😂


You won’t be around much longer, make it count.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> Funny that you posted how you can take “constructive criticism “ on the bow fishing thread? Just block me if you can’t stand my presence!


Oh, I’m not the only one.


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

jackson man said:


> Funny that you posted how you can take “constructive criticism “ on the bow fishing thread? Just block me if you can’t stand my presence!


Seems you are answering your own question you asked me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> Looks like with all “Smacks” out there, you have quite a few people that are enamored with you! 😂


I think you have a crush on me. It’s getting weird.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> 😂 That's funny! I was just thinking the same about you! "The Odd Couple" part 2? I actually did like Smackmedaddy!


Once again...you like biden so that’s not saying much.


----------



## Mav17T (Mar 9, 2020)

A slightly different situation, I fish in the backcountry where often the only way to get where you need to go is on plane, e.g. very shallow rock bar (<8’) to cross. Meanwhile you arrive to find 5 kayaks sitting on said rock bar, I came off plane idled up to them and told them that I was about to cross and would be on plane, no response. I backed off jumped back on plane and crossed through them with a lot of yelling. Now they could have their coffee clatch or meeting anywhere, but no, only at that point. I give room where I can, but if I have to run where they are because they insist on being there and that’s where there’s enough depth for my boat, so be it. They can float is a lot less water than I can maneuver. BTW, I also kayak fish. Don’t get me started about kayakers at boat ramps...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Yaks are like manatees .... Everyone has one.


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

As a boater and kayaker, I don't want or expect boats to slow down for me. If you don't know the limitations and risks of being in a kayak, then you shouldn't be in one. When I'm padding the Intracoastal here in Fl. most yachts do not slow down, or should have to. (the one's that do, it's usually to late and still get waked) If they all slowed for every yak it would take them six months to get from the N.E. to Lauderdale or wherever the F they are going and would be a big ass yacht traffic jam! 
If I'm paddling the back waters or creeks I give people on the pole or anchored up fishing as much room as possible. If I hear a boat coming and can not see them, I will get to the side in the safest place possible then wave them on. Send it and get on down the creek so I can get back to what I was doing!!
Nothing makes my Tourette's flair up more than rounding a corner to find 10 yaks side by side taking up the whole creek!
You haven't experienced kayaking at its finest till you've been on the lower part of Juniper Creek in the Ocala National Forest on the weekend when the parade of airboats are headed to the sandbar. 
Turn your hat backwards, find a good sturdy branch to hold on too and wait for the hurricane to be over.
Be safe out there and for Christ Sake use some common sense!


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

The kayaker in the OP sounds like an idiot. Unfortunately, there are plenty of idiot kayakers, probably more of those than idiot boaters. In shallow narrow channels, I’d hope you’d blaze on by me in my kayak. I usually try to catch the eye of the boater and wave him on before he comes off a plane. Never has a boat caused an issue with swamping me or causing me to turtle in countless kayak forays and I fish out of a non-self bailing open hull Commander. Kayaks are not that fragile. True, there are people that can’t sit in a kayak in calm water and not turtle, but is that the boater’s fault? One time I was way up a 30’ wide creek, if that, in the SBNWR and heard a boat coming. I paddled over to extreme edge, on the shallow inside side of a sharp curve and faced the boat. I knew he’d have a hard time seeing me with the nature of this bayou. This was before I had a stand up stable kayak. Scared him to death by the look on his face when he went by on a plane, but I was well out of danger and the channel. Had he seen me well ahead of time, he might of come off the plane and that would be more trouble for everyone. Some of these little creeks have to be navigating on a plane otherwise large portions are really too shallow to pass. 

I’d say just ignore the idiot kayaker that gets all huffy when you go by. Tell him it’s up to him to give way and make room for you to go by or just blaze on by. I can’t stand it when someone paddles in or puts around mid channel or sets up to fish in a little creek or bayou, boats do this also, with miles of water beyond and expects no one to pass without going by on an idle if at all. It’s like setting up to fish on I-10 and expecting all the vehicles to crawl on by or stop and turn around.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Idling is the nice thing to do. But if they try to paddle faster than my idle speed”which pisses me off more than anything” .... I see it as a drag race. I usually win that one. 
Also if I’m running something that I can’t slow down in........ sorry.


----------



## Jgrimes904 (Feb 11, 2021)

Snoball said:


> Passed a yak in the back county yesterday and the guy got real upset I didn’t slow to an idle before passing. Stopped to ask what the issue was as we were in a really small skiff, and ran probably 30-40 yards around him. He said it was the law to idle past any self propelled vessel. He was hard paddling towards his launch not fishing. Just curious if this is a law or just etiquette?


was this in Dunn’s creek


----------



## Snoball (Dec 30, 2016)

Jgrimes904 said:


> was this in Dunn’s creek



No Salt river Homosassa side.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

anytide said:


> Yaks are like manatees .... Everyone has one.


Exactly! And just like the manatee law, it's illegal to feed, harass, harm, pursue, hunt, shoot, wound, kill, ANNOY, or molest.😬


----------



## Haganflatsmaster (Feb 5, 2021)

Snoball said:


> Passed a yak in the back county yesterday and the guy got real upset I didn’t slow to an idle before passing. Stopped to ask what the issue was as we were in a really small skiff, and ran probably 30-40 yards around him. He said it was the law to idle past any self propelled vessel. He was hard paddling towards his launch not fishing. Just curious if this is a law or just etiquette?


That’s some crazy stuff Definitely not the law


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

Snoball said:


> Passed a yak in the back county yesterday and the guy got real upset I didn’t slow to an idle before passing. Stopped to ask what the issue was as we were in a really small skiff, and ran probably 30-40 yards around him. He said it was the law to idle past any self propelled vessel. He was hard paddling towards his launch not fishing. Just curious if this is a law or just etiquette?


40 yards away I wouldn't be upset, had aashats come within 20' ,,better u stay on plane anyway,,I believe law states Boats are responsible for their wakes.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

jackson man said:


> Exactly! And just like the manatee law, it's illegal to feed, harass, harm, pursue, hunt, shoot, wound, kill, ANNOY, or molest.😬


maybe a few prop scars will fix ya.....


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

anytide said:


> maybe a few prop scars will fix ya.....


Scars heal! 😁


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jackson man said:


> Exactly! And just like the manatee law, it's illegal to feed, harass, harm, pursue, hunt, shoot, wound, kill, ANNOY, or molest.😬


Ok karen, we get it. We should all stop what we are doing when we see kayaks...yield to the plastic crafts.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

jackson man said:


> Exactly! And just like the manatee law, it's illegal to feed, harass, harm, pursue, hunt, shoot, wound, kill, ANNOY, or molest.😬


Did you really just compare kayakers to manatees?


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

ShugC said:


> Did you really just compare kayakers to manatees?


No, I was responding to Anytide's comment about "Yaks are like manatees"!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

jackson man said:


> No, I was responding to Anytide's comment about "Yaks are like manatees"!


That's pretty insulting.....to Manatees.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

redchaser said:


> That's pretty insulting.....to Manatees.


😂


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

So should I yell and holler every time some dude in a 35 foot center console gets near me in the channel when he's on plane? My skiff takes wake about as well as the mainstream media takes challenges to their narrative. I just cut speed, bow in, handle it, then go about my day. I'm not about being intentionally rude, but the entire ocean can't be a manatee/kayak zone.


----------

